# Adorable 7-8 month old Golden mix or Toller in high kill shelter!



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

He is a cute boy !!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You could try some of the all breed rescues in the area too.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What about Atlanta Dog Squad?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> What about Atlanta Dog Squad?


 Do you happen to have a link so I can send it to her? She is very new to this whole thing and I am trying to help her. Though I would jump all over this boy if he was local!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

what a cutie!!!! I wish I could help


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She actually found the Dog Squad and they have emailed her back with some questions. Fingers crossed!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

How about www.adoptagoldenatlanta.com they area rescue in Atlanta..thats their website..I can get a number if you want


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

amy22 said:


> How about www.adoptagoldenatlanta.com they area rescue in Atlanta..thats their website..I can get a number if you want


Thanks Amy, I think they turned him down. I can understand. Too many dogs and not enough foster homes. Unfortunately, the first to stop being rescued are the mixes.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh gosh, Im sorry..I wish they could have taken him...hes such a cutie. Please let us know how it goes with him...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He's so cute and has such a sweet face. I hope he finds a home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom:

He is ADORABLE!! WOW!

Ask your rescue if they will take him.
There is a man , DICK,who does paid transport from GA and I think he comes your way and goes all the way to NY.
I also know a few girls in GA that are from Saving Georgia Dogs.

What shelter is he in?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Fostermom:
> 
> He is ADORABLE!! WOW!
> 
> ...


Check PF Animal Community. Post by jroland. You can't miss it. It's right at the top. I am not that familiar with where she (jroland) is.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom:

I just checked out Animal community on Petfinder and it sounds like MAYBE Atlanta Dog Squad might take him.

I looked on Saving Georgia Dogs and a girl called April said this, about Nugget at Henry if he is the same dog:

I *don't remember which shelter it was but it was only a couple months ago that I emailed them about a puppy that ended up being a toller. They pulled the puppy the same day I emailed them. These are the emails of the people who I contacted: 


[email protected] 

[email protected] *

Is this the same dog as Nugget?

http://www.network54.com/Forum/4651...Duck+Toller--+anyone+know+any+breed+rescuers-


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Does anyone know exactly what shelter/where Nugget is in Georgia?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

jealous1 said:


> Does anyone know exactly what shelter/where Nugget is in Georgia?


No, but if you email the contact person (email address is in my first post), she can give you an exact location. I wish I had more information for you.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks fostermom! I have (at least I have tried) to send an e-mail. Would love to help this little feller if possible.


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

Poor thing! He looks so sweet.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

jealous1 said:


> Thanks fostermom! I have (at least I have tried) to send an e-mail. Would love to help this little feller if possible.


How cool! As a foster or forever? Doesn't really matter as long as he is saved, but it does if it means that we can see him grow up!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just as a possible short-term foster or help w/ transport/pulling--I already have 6 and DH would kill me if I even thought about trying to adopt another (LOL).


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

I wish I could take him!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jealous*

Jealous:

Are you with a rescue or do you want to adopt him?

I rcvd. this email from Amanada of Atlanta Lab. Try emlg. Betsy at Henry.

Re :Henry Cty - Are you referring to Talbot or whom?
Betsy is the Vol At Henry AC - maybe try emailing her or asking her on the SGD forum - she is active there as well ~ [email protected]

Thanks too for posting Chewy - I hope he finds a home or rescue soon.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey y'all. Just received an e-mail from the contact person in the original post--Nugget is okay and will be going to a rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Petfinder*

Jroland on Petfinder said two rescues wanted him.
I asked her if they were in Georgia or not.

What a beautiful little boy.

Here is what Jroland just posted on Petfinder:
Ok, here is the deal.. A representative from the National Toller Rescue is coming on Wed. to see him, if he is a Toller he is going there, if he is not, he is going to the Florida All Retreiver Rescue. He is in the Dublin/Laurens County Humane Society, and no neither of these rescues are in Georgia but transport is not needed as they are coming here...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

This is so awesome! Thank you to everyone who posted here. It was wonderful to see the caring from all of you.


----------



## jroland (Jan 24, 2009)

Yay that he is safe, thanks for all this support, this looks like a wonderful community!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jroland*

Jroland:

The Golden Retriever Forum is a great community. 

Please join us!


----------

